# Consumer's Power pricing to run power per foot



## Steve

ih772 said:


> The bad thing about generators is they ruin the peace and quiet of the woods.


Not really. I have a very quite Honda and I have that inside a generator house. When the door is closed you can hardly hear it.


----------



## sjhawkeye

Steve said:


> Not really. I have a very quite Honda and I have that inside a generator house. When the door is closed you can hardly hear it.


steve, can you pm the dimensions and specifics of your generator house? i have been thinking of building something for my generator as well and would like some ideas.

scott


----------



## Steve

Here's the finished product. Really not of much use to me right now.










It's about 8' x 6'. It has vented soffits, vented ridge cap and the vent in the one
side that you can see and other on the other side but lower for cross ventilation.


----------



## TimberlineBuilding

Steve,
did you ever get an exact price? Just curious.


----------



## Steve

The price for underground was exact. The price for above ground (with as many trees as I have around would not be a good idea) was a rough estimate which really depended on how many trees they'd have to cut down.


----------



## sfw1960

So... are ya going to run the generator some more??


----------



## jakeo

Just a thought ........running overhead isn't much if any cheaper.
From the point of attatchment, they must put in poles to support the wires at your cost also. I believe its every 100 feet.


----------



## Steve

jakeo said:


> Just a thought ........running overhead isn't much if any cheaper.
> From the point of attatchment, they must put in poles to support the wires at your cost also. I believe its every 100 feet.


Yeap that was my recollection. Overhead was cheaper but not by much. It's generator and propane for me.


----------

